# what happened to teengallery



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 13, 2021)

wtf!!!


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 13, 2021)

Never heard of if


----------



## Lux (Mar 13, 2021)

@pinkwell


----------



## Lux (Mar 17, 2021)

Sign the Petition


take down inappropriate teen websites




www.change.org


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 17, 2021)

we did it reddit !


----------

